# is a Nvidia Geforce 7600 GT good for gaming?



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

is it, can it play cod4 and high end games like that?


----------



## jobob1 (Jan 15, 2009)

No, it won't play high end games.


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

Zealex said:


> is it, can it play cod4 and high end games like that?


Are you looking to buy one? If so, there are many decent cheap cards available that would outperform a 7600gt. But I can't imagine that card running modern games at high settings and high resolutions.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

hey Zealex
Whats your budget and whats your current PSU?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Im asking cause its on my brothers computer. I'm thinking of just build a whole new computer with my dad...since that computer is really old.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

whats psu.....power supply? i believe my power supply is 550. I need to make a new computer thou....this has 2 gb ram but show as 1 gb.....i think something is broken.
whats a good cheap good video card then?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

PCIE or AGP?

What make/model is the 550W PSU?

What's your price limit for a new card?

What kind of games will you be playing?

What's the native resolution of your monitor?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

a brand new computer from scratch including mouse, keyboard and monitor?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I can't build a new computer now, We finishg the house then the computer. No not from sratch, I got a monitor,mouse and keyboard. I want to play games like crysis and high end games with the cheapest build. any ideas? what processer and video card?is 4 gb ram enough or should i save a couple of bucks and get 3?
how do i check my native resoultion, is that like 800x600 stuff how just how many inches my monitor is wide and height?<---computer newb.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Dual core CPU, approx 2.4 to 3GHz

You'll need something better than a 7600GT for games like Crysis. Anything better than an 8800GT will be good enough, but for future-proofing at a reasonable price go for an HD4850 or similar.

4GB RAM will be plenty for gaming. You could even manage with just 2GB.

Check the manual to see your monitor's native resolution or check the specs online. Playing games at this res will give the best performance and sharpest image quality. If it's over approx 1920x1080, you'll need a higher quality graphics card with at least 512mb VRAM for textures.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

8800 gt up as in 8900,9000,9100,etc?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

You should probably pop over to our building section if your starting a new pc. Let them know your budget and answer all the questions in the sticky.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

no such card as a 8900GT

the 9100 is about as strong as a 6300

the only cards you should be thing about are the cards that are either 48XX series cards or the GTX 2XX series cards for future proofing


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

They actually did make an 8900.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

emosun said:


> They actually did make an 8900.


damm I thought I kept up when they released different video cards

how good is a 8900 graphics card?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm not entirely sure , they are some what rare. I imagine it would be slightly faster then an 8800. They also made an 8950.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

WHen you guys say future proofing...how much into the future are we talking about, I only need this computer for 4 years.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

2-3 years.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

how much is that hd video card and how much is it better than a current gpu that could play crysis.
is it this?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127401


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

its slightly lower than a GTX 260 by a very small amount that 4850 you posted in the link above


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

whats the gtx 260...nvidia?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

its this card

EVGA GTX 260
$195
after rebate $175
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130372


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

im hoping the "free" cod [email protected] is what made it so expensive lol.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

ninja, that video can play high end games right?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The GTX 260 can play crysis on all very high settings with 2x AA before its overclocked.


----------

